# Smoked onions??



## Deer Meat

Hey everyone,

    I have an idea i want to try and am looking for some input.

This is a recipe that we make while camping, that I would like to try in the smoker.
 The recipe calls for several onions (preferrably vadalia).
1) use an apple corer to punch a hole in the onion, but not all the way through. 
then take a knife and make 2 cuts into the onion 90° apart (make an "X") once again don't cut all the way thru.

2) Then take 1 tsp. of beef boilion, (cubes donot break down enough) place that in the cored hole you made then fill the rest of the way with butter, also spreading some butter in the knife slots.

3) take your stuffed onions and wrap them in heavy foil and place directly into the coals of your camp fire for about an hour or until soft to the touch.

These taste awesome, just like french onion soup

What I would like to try is bypassing the cooking in foil and coals, and simply place the onions in an aluminum baking dish and place them into the smoker uncovered. 

I thought there were some posts about smoking onions, but that must have been on the old forums.


----------



## ammjr

I've done this same recipe on the gas grill many many times and it IS excellent indeed.  I don't see why it wouldn't work... 
 - Anthony


----------



## hawgheaven

Hey Brian, that sounds really good! I don't see why it wouldn't work... but maybe cover the pan for awhile toward the end of the smoke after a spritz or two of some tasty liquid. Just an attempt to keep it moist...?


----------



## Deer Meat

I thought about covering the onions with some strips of bacon, what do you think Hawg?


----------



## hawgheaven

Dang, nice idea! All I can say is try it and call me when they're done! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Not sure what the optimum cooking temp would be, I'd think at least 250-300...?


----------



## Deer Meat

I planned on smoking at 225°-250° just to see how long they would take if they were smoked along with a butt or meatloaf, or any other smoke. If they take six hours, then they take six hours. From there I can play with temps. for different cooking times

I have got to try this this weekend, I keep coming up with ideas like. Take some of these smokey onions and mix them into a fattie before smoking


----------



## triple b

Hi Brian,from another Brian
My thoughts on the original recipe would give you little pieces of black used to be onions!
I made the mistake of foiling them with baked potatoes and all I got was black bits of what used to be onions.
But, I think the smoker just might o the trick.
Especially with bacon!


----------



## hawgheaven

Mmmmmm, bacon and onions ... guess you could call them "Bunions"...


----------



## crownovercoke

I have never heard of this....   You must do it post pics and let me know how it tastes....  I think I will throw some on this weekends smoke...


----------



## beertender

Try doing the same with a small cabbage. I haven't tried it yet but all the pics I've seen of them looked amazing.


----------



## calismoker

Great Idea.  I was wondering what to do with a fatty this weekend and now I got it.  Thanks.  What a great idea "bunions".


----------



## gofish

I have smoked alot of vid' onions, I usually quarter them and use squewers to keep them intact and from falling thru the grates.  I simply coat them in olive oil and sprinkle kosher salt on them.  Take em off when they look good .......... I just tend to keep sampling them as I go!  They are a great compliment to any thing.  Personally, I would do the olive oil & salt vs. the bacon ....... keep us posted if you try both ways.


----------



## fuzzynavel

give it a try and report back with the end results, dont forget that q-view


----------



## Deer Meat

I will report the results with Q-view, but it will be a week or so i will be away with no internet access.


----------



## lee forst

I'm going to do some onion and bell peppers today and found this thread.  I was also thinking of just qtring them and rubbing them down with EVO and salt and pepper.  My smoke time on the meat is going to be ~3-4 hours at 225 so I hope they will be done in time.  I will post my pictures either on this thread or one of mine own.  Good luck with your's Dear Meat.


----------



## texan

In my part of the world, we have a small town below Tyler that produces the sweetest onions, period.  Those from around east Texas know of Noonday Onions.  Anyway, while I've not tried this on the smoker, I do the original recipe that started this thread, only adding a little seasoned pepper.  Then when it is all done and the onion is in the bowl getting ready to be eaten, I take a slice of *provolone cheese* and drape it over the onion, then pour the juice over it.  We've served this as a side dish and people tell me we ought to serve it as dessert!

I'm interested to find out how it does on the smoker.  I've got a dozen racks of babybacks on the 4th, along w/ a bunch of sweet corn to smoke, and maybe make a run down to Noonday and pick up some onions.


----------



## lee forst

Well, my onions turned out pretty good.  See the results at the following:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...9752#post59752


----------



## easy ed

I smoke onions several times per year. 

In fact,they are on the menu for tomorrow...July 4th, along with brisket, sausages and chicken!

I try to use "squatty" onions that have a mostly flat bottom, then cut off a sliver so they will sit flat, and cut a bit off the top.

Cut down through the onion, but not all the way through.  I usually do about 10-12 cuts.

Make a cup of aluminum foil to hold each onion.  Bring the foil about halfway up the sides of the onions.

Spread the onion just a bit, but not enough to break it apart.  

Pour some red wine into the slits.  Add some salt and pepper.. If you like garlic, add some crushed garlic.

Top the onion with short slices of bacon to cover the top.  I prefer thick-sliced pepper bacon.

Smoke with your favorite chips -- I use mesquite -- on the top rack for about two hours, maybe a bit more, depending on your smoker.

Smoked onions go great with any smoked fish or meat.  Try them with smoked or baked Swai (a firm white fish) with lemon-pepper seasoning and fresh chopped dill.

Add a side of garlic-cheese grits or steamed veggies for a great meal.


----------



## foamheart

****Just bumping this****

I always do this when I luck into some Aggie 1014's or some real Vidalia onions, (as I do right now).

Clean the outside, core the center but not all the way thru. I use Kraft Mexican American cheese, 1/2 a jally-peno, little salt & pepper, and a pat of butter. I never thought of bacon on top, OMG! And its too late to add the bacon now....... Oh well good excuse to do 'em, De demain!


----------



## flash

Sweet Onion 0132.jpg



__ flash
__ Feb 5, 2012


















Dinner 0144.jpg



__ flash
__ Feb 5, 2012






Do something like this in the smoker and never had problems with the cubed beef bullion. The longer you can smoke them the better. Towards 4 hours and they will start to carmelize. I am not real big on onions, but I love these with beef.


----------



## smker

what you described there,  core it but not all the way and cut like a X,   that's a blooming onion cutter,  i have 2,  one for small and one for large onions,  i use these to cut and then foil the onions and add butter and spices then then put on the coals of the campfire and there excellent,

  i like the idea of smoking them tho,   my first try would be to cut (or cut into smaller pieces or into rings)  using something with a small mesh on it like a jerky tray.  then cold smoke with the AMP and wood pellets,  cut up onions will dry up rather quickly on a smoke and bake, but that works well to if that's the goal you wanting.    one way i like is using a med sized  sauce pan,  put the cut up onions in it and fill with BEER boil  onion till soft, use on hot dogs burgers and such,,  good eats


----------



## joe r 6772

Sounds like the BEST "French Onion Soup" ever, Maybe top it or stuff cuts with some Cheese perhaps Gouda which is GREAT Smoked anyway.

Just a thought


----------



## cmayna

Bump.    Think it's time to do some onions


----------



## motownphill

Wonder if im doing something wrong? Ive done onions 2 times and bith times they taste bitter. Has anyone else had this problem in the past and hiw did you fix it. Also i did use vidalia onions so i think those are as sweet as you can get ,although i could be wrong. Thx for any help.


----------



## foamheart

Foamheart said:


> ****Just bumping this****
> 
> I always do this when I luck into some Aggie 1014's or some real Vidalia onions, (as I do right now).
> 
> Clean the outside, core the center but not all the way thru. I use Kraft Mexican American cheese, 1/2 a jally-peno, little salt & pepper, and a pat of butter. I never thought of bacon on top, OMG! And its too late to add the bacon now....... Oh well good excuse to do 'em, De demain!


                                           Da   **BUMP**  **BUMP**

Got a BIG Aggie 1014 in the smoker now! Then adding a whole chicken, then adding da corn..... Mmmmmmmm.............. ZOMG its too late to make bread.....


----------

